# Problem With Ramp (Guinea Pigs)



## t0nic760 (Oct 8, 2011)

I recently acquired the Ferplast Rabbit 100 2 Tier. It looks great and has been good for my two Guinea Pigs.

However, one of my Guinea Pigs cannot go up or down it because he has limited grip. The other one, can walk down but when he goes up he runs and jumps. Sometimes, he falls off.

Fortunately, he has not been injured at all during the fall, but I am concerned something severe may happen because of it. The ramp is long and wooden and very small in width.

I was wondering if it was possible to add a C&C ramp to it? I would use some cubes for the ramp and place a kitchen towel over it and beneath it. I would then connect the top levels hooks to the ramp with cable ties.

However, I am not sure if this will work. Has anyone tried this before? Do you think it will work? Please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

im not sure but you can get gripped custom guniea pig ramps off ebay cheap such as this NEW Custom Deluxe Guinea Pig CAGE Replacement RAMP | eBay


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi, first things first, a rabbit 100 is too small for piggies, even 2 teirs, you need a base size of 4ft (120cm) x 2ft (60cm) and any extra heigh levels are in addition
the rabbits 100 2 tier makes a great rat cage, but nothing more

to make ramps safe you need to enclose them, ie adding wooden or mesh sides, so piggy cant fall off

in all honesty, i think you would just be best building a nice large C&C cage, where you can add a longer wider ramp with sides


----------

